# Legitimate Work from Home Jobs?



## daveco23 (29 Jun 2009)

Am in fulltime employment but with the current economic blahdy-blah, (and another cub on the way) I need some part-time work.  Was thinking the best way to do this would be to work from home doing telesales, call centre, data entry, etc.
Has anyone done this with any degree of success? I am NOT looking for MLM, adwords, or anything where I have to give my hardearned away before I can make any money - just a legit company that I can give my PPS number to and get paid for the 3 or 4 hours worth of work per day.
Thanks


----------



## Tomodinhio (30 Jun 2009)

try contacting the banks, they might need people to work in their collection departments.


----------



## PetPal (1 Dec 2009)

I am also interested in working from home (or at least my partner is as he's unemployed). What is MLM by the way?  Any advice appreciated as I don't know the first thing about it.  Found a few ideas when I googled but obviously I need to be careful, so if there are any particular "no-no's" I'd appreciate advice.


----------



## igy (1 Dec 2009)

MLM - Multi-level marketing
You sign up (sometimes paying), then make money by signing more people up, who sign more people up...


----------



## Bob the slob (9 Dec 2009)

www.thirtydaychallenge.com/blog

its a different way of making money, albeit a very clever one


----------



## Calico (9 Dec 2009)

igy said:


> MLM - Multi-level marketing
> You sign up (sometimes paying), then make money by signing more people up, who sign more people up...


 
Sounds like a pyramid scheme to me...


----------



## conmob (23 Mar 2010)

can anyone tell me about a multi level marketing company called Synergy Worlwide or synergycoregroup and can you make money from it


----------

